# Iraq orders 43 media outlets closed



## Scotth (Jun 25, 2012)

> BAGHDAD - An Iraqi regulatory body has ordered the closure of 44 media outlets in the country including the BBC and Voice of America in a dispute over broadcast licenses, sources with knowledge of the order said on Sunday. However, no action was immediately taken.
> Other organizations targeted for shutdown include privately-owned local TV channels Sharqiya and Baghdadia as well as U.S.-financed Radio Sawa.
> A senior source at the Communications and Media Commission (CMC), the body responsible for the order, said the move had nothing to do with the way the outlets had reported on sectarian conflict in the country, as some reports have suggested.
> "The CMC sent such a letter warning them that they're going to shut down their services because they didn't pay (their license fees)," a senior source at the CMC told Reuters.
> ...


 
Shouldn't be to long before the civil war breaks out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2012)

Scotth said:


> Shouldn't be to long before the civil war breaks out.


 
I don't think it ever stopped... just a lull in the fighting to get the Americans to un-ass the AO so they can get back to sorting things out amongst themselves ;)

I saw a runner on Fox News this morning while I was on the treadmill that the decision to close these outlets has been suspended.  Don't know if that's true or not.


----------

